# another spawning



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

My breeder did it again.

dp


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

*sweet*

happy to hear they spawned again i find it great to watch fish spawn


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I just leave the fries with their parents for at least 1 month before transfering them to a grow out tank.

dp


----------

